

Ask HN: Favourite books? - haack


======
AnimalMuppet
The Bible.

Escape From Reason (Francis Schaeffer). Why modern thought is the way it is.

An Infamous Army (Georgette Heyer). Regency romance combined with a fabulous
account of the Battle of Waterloo.

The C Programming Language (Kernighan & Ritchie). So clearly written that I
picked up C over a long weekend - without a compiler to try it out on! The
only thing I didn't understand was argc and argv.

